# help my fish are dying



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

One of my danios died saturday after looking a little crooked, limp and not swimming like normal for 2 days. Yesterday I noticed 2 guppies looking the same. I removed one from the tank as he looked worse. Last night the one I left in the tank died, he looked limp and was not swimming around and just floated upside down and died. This morning another one looked bad, so it is now in with the one I already took out. Neither look good. When I came home from work the male died. So there was 1 left in the container 3 left in the tank. I had to take another one out of the tank so there are only 2 left.

My water was partially changed sat, yesterday was 0 nitrite, 0 ammonia, 20 nitrate. Last night I found a big nasty fly stuck on the filter that was a little fuzzie, must have been there for a while. I just did another partial water change just in case it was the fly??????? 

Dont know what to do. When the danio died someone suggested neon tetra disease?????????

Any suggestions????????

P.S. I initially had this post under disease but got no responses so I am trying it here..............


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

You say the fish looked crooked. Did it have a bent spine?
Its hard to say whats going on. Have you tested you ph?
Any pictures of the sick fish?
If ph is not the problem, then it does look like some type of contagious disease. You could try Maracyn & Maracyn-Two, used together, they will cure many different fish diseases.

Any open sores on the fish? Might also want to read up on fish TB. Bent spines can be a sign of fish TB.

Do you feed them a good variety of foods?


----------



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

I checked everything ph is 7.0. No open sores, no white spots, tail looked like it was pointing down making it look crooked instead of straight. I only have 2 female guppies left and they along with the other fish look fine. I took the other fish out one at a time as they appeared sick. I feed tropical flakes, shrimp pellets and sinking tablets and freeze dried bloodworms. Not sure what went wrong but I brought the guppies from petco and I will never get any more fish from that particular one if any again!


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I wish I could be of more help. Only two fish left, does not seem right to go out and spent $20 on meds.

I would not add any more fish to the tank. If the living two, should fall ill, I would do a complete tear down of the tank, and wash everything in some very hot water. The bad thing, you will have to recycle the tank.


----------



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

Twistersmom said:


> I wish I could be of more help. Only two fish left, does not seem right to go out and spent $20 on meds.
> 
> I would not add any more fish to the tank. If the living two, should fall ill, I would do a complete tear down of the tank, and wash everything in some very hot water. The bad thing, you will have to recycle the tank.


The rest of my fish look great 2 left as in only 2 guppies left..........


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh, in that case, I would try the med combo.


----------



## Herky (Apr 23, 2009)

Is it possible the guppies just got old and kicked the bucket? While prolific breeders, my experience (vicariously through my girlfriend who is a guppy freak) with guppies is that they just don't last very long. They live, they pop out babies and they move on to the big aquarium in the sky fairly quickly in comparison to other fish. I haven't had any problems with danios though, so I would have to agree that medication may be a good course to go with, especially if your other fish begin to seem ill. As far as the crooked tails...would any of the other fish have attacked them and broken their spines?


----------



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

Twistersmom said:


> Oh, in that case, I would try the med combo.


 
So far the rest of the fish look ok but What med combo just in case.....

Think I may have gotten a bad batch of guppies from petco, never want to go to that store again for fish..............


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

The maracyn & maracyn-Two.
Although, if everyone looks fine, maybe hold off on using it. These are two good meds just to have on hand in case they are needed.


----------

